# tilghman capt sentenced in striper poaching.....



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.wboc.com/story/27654367/tilghman-island-man-sentenced-in-fish-poaching-case JS


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

No slaps on the wrist for these fellows! Kudo's to the judge!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Finially a judge with some brass nuts. WTG U.S. District Judge Richard D. Bennett. Jail time and a $1/2 million fine. Made my day.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Good, now they need to get the rest of the poachers.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

this is a nice change to see. making them really pay the piper!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

He earned it


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Now go out and get the rest of these guys...........Good job DNR!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

LOVE IT. always brings a smile when known poachers are busted hard


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Let's see, put them in jail for a year and fine them half a million dollars. Yeah, I get that they collectively received half a million in revenue off the sale of the fish over the years, but does the judge really think they still have the money? And if they are in jail for the next year, how are they supposed to get the money to pay? Unless they have a lot of liquid assets, that money isn't going to be paid. It's most likely going to be simply a symbolic judgement.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

They should make him scale and gut fish during his jail time.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

HuskyMD said:


> Let's see, put them in jail for a year and fine them half a million dollars. Yeah, I get that they collectively received half a million in revenue off the sale of the fish over the years, but does the judge really think they still have the money? And if they are in jail for the next year, how are they supposed to get the money to pay? Unless they have a lot of liquid assets, that money isn't going to be paid. It's most likely going to be simply a symbolic judgement.


Wage garnishment for the rest of his life or until he pays it off. The government always gets it's piece of the pie. The jail time is negligible but for him to crawl out of what most likely will be a bankruptcy....that will take years.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Wage garnishment for the rest of his life or until he pays it off. The government always gets it's piece of the pie. The jail time is negligible but for him to crawl out of what most likely will be a bankruptcy....that will take years.


You're right. Once the Feds get their hooks in you there's no escape. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

More than likely the state will take his boat, gear, truck, house, and whatever else he's got, and auction it off to pay his fines and restitution. The Fed's and state are going to get that money. Much easier life to just obey the laws.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Benji, that's it.
A big auction...any equipment, or any other luxuries will be sold off.
In a year and a day when his time is up, will he be eligible for a comm license?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I doubt he could even get a recreational license right away. My pop's works for the marine resources commission in va and they don't cases like that lightly.


----------

